# Space heater, small shop, no dust collection?



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

I have a single garage that I'm using for my shop. Its spacious enough for me right now but is still a garage. I live in Alabama where its just now starting to get cold enough that my hands start going numb after a while. 

Problem is I have absolutely no kind of dust collection, besides a broom. Would putting a space heater in there be a bad idea regardless of its placement? Nearly all the work I do is with hand tools so most of the chips are fairly large, but I still have band saw, router, and new drill press that make plenty dust. What are my odds of dying in a moderate size fire ball over the weekend?


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

I think a lot of us working in garages use space heaters. I have a Shop vac w/ separator for DC, but it is only marginally effective. I am still alive...


Are you thinking electric space heater or propane? If propane, you want to make sure that the space has some slight ventilation.

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I work with 2 space heaters in my garage shop and I too have no dust collection. I haven't blown up yet ;-)


----------



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

Electric heater btw... also I'm not looking for comfort, just want to be able to use my hands, so it will be a small. I didn't think there would be an issue, just wanted to be sure I wasn't being a total idiot.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Should not be a problem. I use a 1500w Honeywell and it does the trick. Has a cool touch plastic exterior and automatically shuts off if tipped over.

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## BKBuilds (Jan 12, 2013)

I run two. Propane and Electric, no issues.


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

I have always been concerned since I grew up when grain elevators used to explode. If I use a heater in my shop, I just warm the shop up then shut if off when I'm milling something.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

then there's the infrared heaters, where the idea is they warm YOU instead of the space


----------



## wood8671 (Jan 13, 2013)

I run a barrel wood stove in mine. My garage is 12 by 27 and my stove sits in the middle close to the wall.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (May 2, 2012)

Dust is always a concern but unless you are diligent about wearing a respirator you'll develop a terrible cough long before a dust explosion.

For those with gas heat, ventilation should be at minimum provided by an opening as close as possible to the floor on one side of the room and at a high level on the opposite side.


----------



## jeffsw6 (Nov 24, 2012)

I use an oil-filled electric space heater. It is like a radiator. The external parts are warm to the touch, but not hot enough to burn you or ignite most flammables. I think this is the safest kind of space heater.


----------



## Troyscustom (Jan 7, 2013)

I have a propane reddy heater that looks and sounds like a flamethrower and have had no problems.


----------



## against_the_grain (Aug 15, 2010)

Just exercise some care and keep an eye on how much fine dust there is .

The fine dust is the most likely to ignite if it gets on a hot enough surface. 

As long as you keep an eye on things, it shouldn't be a problem. Common sense precautions go a long way.


Avoid using 1000-1500 watt halogen work lights around a lot of dust in a confined space. Those things get very hot !

I had some fine dust settle on the grills of a one of those and it started to smolder.


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm with Jeff. The oil filled elec. radiator rocks.
I have 'em in my home shop, and we used 'em in the paint room at work.
Passive heat, no probs with dust of finishes, thermostats. What more could a feller ask?
Bill


----------



## Woodenhorse (May 24, 2011)

Keep a camera recording at all times so someone can post the ensuing fire ball on Youtube for the world to enjoy.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

If you do use a camera just be sure it is enclosed in a explosion fire proof enclosure. LOL


----------



## BKBuilds (Jan 12, 2013)

Use a webcam and stream it to a video recording device under your basement stairs... Um... Never mind... forget I said that...


----------

